# My new 9lb 4oz Baby (barrel that is)



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Wish I could take all of the credit for this build but I can't and it does not matter she is MINE!! lol Wilson 24" Heavy (yes I mean Heavy) Barrel
Superior Arms Lower (adjustable trigger travel) Long way to go until it is finished but I have tossed 40 rounds down range and it is all good to go so far. Hope to start number two right after the Holidays.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

naaaaaaaaaa ice


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Congratulations on the new member of your family! Raise her right and she'll do you just fine.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I put close to the same thing together just before the elections...Rock River lower combined with a DPMS heavy barrel upper, still need to get her scoped up, I really look forward to getting her on paper.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet.
.223 or .204?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

5.56=.223 I posted a thread in the marketplace, I am looking for parts to make another or to finish this one. Against the rules to post what i really want and that pesty little CCW item that I also can not post. So if you know anyone looking or trading any AR items send them my way. Thanks! BC
Thanks for the comments guys, I can not wait to get it finished.
SMALLMOUTH Let me know if you want to throw some rounds at the farm or we can hit Deercreek.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Saw 2 yotes walking across a field near the mighty Scioto this morning. I need to get her sighted in and see how she does. Hope to post some pics of them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> 5.56=.223 I posted a thread in the marketplace, I am looking for parts to make another or to finish this one. Against the rules to post what i really want and that pesty little CCW item that I also can not post. So if you know anyone looking or trading any AR items send them my way. Thanks! BC
> Thanks for the comments guys, I can not wait to get it finished.
> SMALLMOUTH Let me know if you want to throw some rounds at the farm or we can hit Deercreek.


I would be open to either one...have you tried AR15.com as a way to trade your shotguns??? they have a trade section there that is always very active, guys are looking for/or to swap just about anything you can think of on there, what kind of mounts did you get for your AR?? Im looking for a set myself.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Smallmouth, Here is what I just ordered, actually killed 2 birds with one order, so speak. lol 

http://www.centerfiresystems.com/STKAR101-1-1-1.aspxo


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I tried to hit the link and it said the item cant be displayed...I had considered buying a set of Leupold or Burris rings that will fit the rail.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Chessie,,, Very nice rig. That should do a good job for you on both yotes and groundhogs. I have one with Bushmaster Lower and upper with fluted and ported heavy 24 in. 1:14 bbl that was put together for me by Double Star. Very Accrate with Burris Zee rings and Swift Scope 6-18X44 , but heavy. Word of caution , be sure you do not have any of theses, M16 trigger,hammer,sear,disconector,safety or bolt carrier in that puppy. (Uncle Sammy frowns upon those that do,,, LOL)


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Here try this one Smallie.
http://www.centerfiresystems.com/stkar101.aspx

Deadwood that is Super sweet! 
Looks like we may all need to get together and smack a few yotes and hogs from some distance.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link...if you want to get together and squeeze off a few or pop some yotes drop me a PM.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Had a pack yipping and barking late Sat night/early sun morn. Spotted a huge one at around 60 yards, he was on a flat out run. So no shot.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> Had a pack yipping and barking late Sat night/early sun morn. Spotted a huge one at around 60 yards, he was on a flat out run. So no shot.


If he was within 60yds of you with your new toy he needed to be on a flat out run


----------

